# Holden Beach East End...Possible sharks



## SteelyDan (Nov 27, 2018)

So while walking on Holden Beach on the east end on March 1st...my son in law and my wife saw what they thought were sharks about 30 feet out swimming in the breakers...they were absolutely positive that they were not porpoises...is it possible that there were sharks and if so what kinds do that so early in the year?


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Possibly sandbars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

I've seen them in that inlet in the breakers, on the other side (Oak Island side). Don't know what kind.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolphins. Still to cold for sharks.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

NC KingFisher said:


> Dolphins. Still to cold for sharks.


Agreed. Saw several cruising the beach close in at Litchfield last week.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Could have been doggies


----------

